# Swagger Series Rd 1



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

jan 8 first swagger series at vertigo 1pm start time


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Info please?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

this is a 6 series race that alternates between vertigo and river track. entry $25 per race more details to come


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I copied over the details/rules for this race and stickied the thread for a couple of weeks.......

Swagger Series is a 6 race series that alternates between Vertigo Raceway and River Track

Definition of Swagger: "Swagger is to to move with confidence, sophistication and to be cool. Swagger is to conduct your self in a way that would automaticaly earn respect"

Video of Swagger

$$$PAYOUTS$$$

$5 from each entry is accumulated into a grand pot at the end of the series for each class. That's going to be some big $, depending on your class and the amount of entries. So, If you want the big $, be sure your friends come out to race!

Payouts will be as follows, per class: 1st - 50%, 2nd - 30%, 3rd - 20%. Payout will be awarded at River Track, round 6.

Entry fee: 
$25 - first class, $10 for each additional class

Classes: 
1/8 - Expert (nitro)
1/8 - Sportsman (nitro)
1/8 - E-Buggy
1/8 - Truggy (electric/nitro combined)
1/10 - Short Course

Qualifying: 
Best out of 3. 
5 minute qualifiers

Mains:
Expert (nitro) - 20 min
Sportsman (nitro) - 15 min
E-Buggy - 13 min
Truggy - 15 min
Short Course - 10 min

3-entry minimum to race, MIXING CLASSES WILL NOT BE ALLOWED

Dates: 
January 8 - Vertigo
January 29 River Track 
February 12 Vertigo 
March 12 River Track 
March 26 Vertigo 
April 9 River Track

Points:
Point calculations will be just like HARC.
A-MAIN
1st place = 50 
2nd place = 48 
3rd place = 46 
4th place = 44 
5th place = 42 
6th place = 40 
7th place = 38 
8th place = 36 
9th place = 34 
10th place = 32

B-MAIN
1st place = BUMP
2nd place = BUMP
3rd place = 30 
4th place = 28 
5th place = 26 
6th place = 24 
7th place = 22 
8th place = 20 
9th place = 18 
10th place = 16

*TWO drops will be allowed during the series. Drops count towards missed races or lowest points in a race

*2 points for TQ in your class

*Bonus of 5 points given to those who attend all 6 races


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

swagger is still on this weekend


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

What is the open time and start time?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

wily said:


> What is the open time and start time?


1pm start


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Swaggie swaggie


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

skillett said:


> Swaggie swaggie


you runnin expert this year?????


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

No I'm gonna run sportsman


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

open time will be 9 sign ups will start around 10


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Typical LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSER!!!


skillett said:


> No I'm gonna run sportsman


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

skillett said:


> No I'm gonna run sportsman


Skillet will be doing this to all the kids in Sportsman -> :an6:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

skillett said:


> No I'm gonna run sportsman


Looks like we got a new sandbagger taking over for Rubine


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I am so ready to race.
I FEEL THE NEED FOR SOME SPEED!!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

JANKEII said:


> I am so ready to race.
> I FEEL THE NEED FOR SOME SPEED!!!


are you runnin expert??


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

If I run nitro again, should I run expert?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

wily, you can run sportsman nitro, if i can run sportsman ebuggy. 

i sure hope the rain holds off long enough for us to get the races in.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Ty sure is excited about running e-buggy. He has been showing alot more interest lately.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Little skillett will be in sportsman
I will be in expert you egg heads.


There is only one Rubine The sandbagger
And for you Mr Jason I gonna spank the little kids in 2wd slashes with
my e-revo .I"ll let you keep that Title.......


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

"And for you Mr Jason I gonna spank the little kids in 2wd slashes with
my e-revo .I"ll let you keep that Title....... "

was that ment for me skillet. 

yep Wiley, Brendan is ready also. he really likes the truggy.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Of course, this year I am going to get my butt handed to me.Should be fun though


hotrodchevy_77 said:


> are you runnin expert??


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

tebone626 said:


> "And for you Mr Jason I gonna spank the little kids in 2wd slashes with
> my e-revo .I"ll let you keep that Title....... "
> 
> was that ment for me skillet.
> ...


No for the other Jason.I'm sure he remembers.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

k. lol i didnt think you were trash talking me. lol i will take you down fool. lmao

got me some more of those tires, but i dont remember the ones you let me use at vertigo.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Vp pro madrunners ultra flex


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

oh ok. im not sure if i got any of those. i bought 5 sets. lol.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

NICE!!

gonna be some fun racin in the expert class. i cant wait!!


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

What time do these events normally end?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Hope the rain holds off. Rain is supposedly going to start during the afternoon tomorrow and continue through sunday.


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea thats what i hear. If rain hold out u going to make it smiley


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Working tomorrow. Going to practice here @ Mikes after work.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Weather will be fine!!! Only a 20% chance tomorrow up until 8pm.. After 8pm all hell will break loose.....


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

So about what time will it be over


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

around 7 or so


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

oh yeah we will be cash only no more cc


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like you guys are going to have a beautiful day to get your swagger on. Enjoy it. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Vertigo guys,

I wanted to say that I really appreciated the great day of racing. Today was my first day racing at vertigo and it was really fun. All the vertigo crew was very nice and made it feel like I was a regular. I look forward to many more races at that track.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Ty had a GREAT race in the mains with Derrick.....he wooped his old man overall...IT MADE MY DAY!

I on the other hand didnt do so well. Thanks for putting on a good race tho.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the great racing yesterday! I've got the results posted online at www.vertigoraceway.com. I'm not sure what happened to the results from race 5 in the mains (E-Buggy), but i'll get them next time I get to the track.

Also, I'll get the points calculated and posted this week.

To those who didn't make round 1, remember, you get 2 drops in this series, so show up to the next one at River Track on Jan 29 and you can still be in the running for some $$$ at the end of the series!

Congrats to Marcus, Jason, and Sutton in the expert class. What a race!!


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Had fun yesterday, I wanted to make it a 4 way battle in the A main, but I had a lil trouble in warm ups..still managed 4th with this carnage...


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry Monkey. That was done by me.. You still kicked my butt.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Vertigo, great racing, great weather, hopefully HARC will have a great turn out as well. Great battle for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd For some reason Jason and I are always neck and neck.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

JANKEII said:


> Sorry Monkey. That was done by me.


Somethings just don't change...:cheers:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Grats on still getting 4th man! That is a rare brake for a mugen but I have seen it one other time and the car kept going! Fun race man.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Great job Marcus!!

You are right, we always have very close races. If I was not going to win I'm glad that you're the one that did. You, Dee, James and myself all worked as a team and represented Mikes well.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

*Pictures???*

Wasnt there a guy walking around taking pictures? Know if we can get them?


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

who is Traig Clark that kicked everyones butt in truggy?


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> Sorry Monkey. That was done by me.. You still kicked my butt.


No Worries, :cheers: Monkey had tons o fun! Heck I finished at least! Stuff happens, You just deal with it, I had a great go with Sutton for 6 laps, I think the tower was cracked and one time after Sutton Hacked me...(Just Kiddin!!!) It Broke all the way and my set up went wack, cause he just walked away, After that I was hell on wheels making a left hand turn...but the push going right was insane!

I race to win, I strive to finish, I ALWAYS have fun..Monkey around a bit, dont take it so serious..WEEEEE!!!!

Chuck..I will Hack you back..It is the nature of the beast..at least when I am on the track...He He!



















All is good, no race = no fun at all!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

TheTmizz said:


> who is Traig Clark that kicked everyones butt in truggy?


 I've seen him at mikes real cool Dude..(and fast)


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

TheTmizz said:


> who is Traig Clark that kicked everyones butt in truggy?


 he is a cool dude from louisiana and he is super fast. tmizz should come race him at harc.


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

I had a good time too. Was alot of fun


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

T, Traig is a old friend from back in the day electric racing in Louisiana.
He is very fast and super consistent, but he only runs flash lights.


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

oh ok. cool.
fast + electric is dangerous... they are like cheating.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

TheTmizz said:


> oh ok. cool.
> fast + electric is dangerous... they are like cheating.


Dont forget, they are quiet too. So its like a stealth attack!


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

true... lol
i have fun beating them, oops i mean racing against them.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Monkey,
I got some powder for your rear buggy. Hope it helps...


fast1970 said:


> Had fun yesterday, I wanted to make it a 4 way battle in the A main, but I had a lil trouble in warm ups..still managed 4th with this carnage...


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

AHHHH, Feels better already!!! LOL, its all good!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey guys, here is some video that I took with my new HD camcorder. I apologize for the first minute of the video being kind of shaky (I was pitting for someone). Also I apologize the for the back and forth movement from the beginning of the straight to the end of the straight-a-way. I was testing out how well the camcorder worked with fast moving objects.

The next race I will use more fixed positions.. This was just a test...


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice Vid, your recording device is cool!


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Did anyone end up with some extra glow ignitors after the exsporto main? I am missing two, one hot shot with a monkey decal on it, on red one with an "M" carved on the black, by the meter...I am so dis organized


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

good vid jason. you got some good footage of my car. thank goodness i wasnt all over the track. lol.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

There were some technical difficulties with obtaining the results for the e-buggy A-Main, but I was able to identify the first 5 positions. All other positions will be awarded with 6th place points. I'm sorry for the inconvenience, but this is the best that I can calculate the points for this class.

I've attached the current point listings, along with the prize purse amounts. Round 2 of Swagger 2.0 is at River Track on 1/29. 

Remember, this series has 2 drops, so it's not too late for you to join in if you missed round 1. All classes are looking competitive!


----------

